# Ielts



## hamzabse (Aug 9, 2011)

i got the admission in one of german university in english program,
tell me, Is IELTS is must for getting student visa for germany from pakistan......
THANKS
REGARDS 
HAMZA


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

You need acceptance from the university in order to get the student visa and you cant get that if you don't meet the entry criteria which often includes some proof of English such as TOEFL, IELTS or equivalent.


----------



## Muslimsexpat (Aug 13, 2011)

yes it's a must for the visa, IELTS or TOEFL IBT


----------



## hamzabse (Aug 9, 2011)

*Read*

thanks for reply..
as u said IELTS IS MUST..
IF MUST THEN HOW MANY BAND REQUIRED MINIMUM
FOR MASTER PROGRAME NORMALLY..
I GOT 5 BAND..
IT WILL BE ACCEPTABLE OR NOT?


----------



## Muslimsexpat (Aug 13, 2011)

hamzabse said:


> thanks for reply..
> as u said IELTS IS MUST..
> IF MUST THEN HOW MANY BAND REQUIRED MINIMUM
> FOR MASTER PROGRAME NORMALLY..
> ...


if you are asking about the embassy requirement..I'm not sure, actually my grade was kinda very high so i didn't ask as i was sure i've beaten the requirement,

But if you mean the study programs requirement: it changes so much from a program to another, some programs required a very high grade, while others require a lower one, but in general i think u need at least 6.5, it's so rare to find a program requiring less than this grade, yet you can find,

there is another important point that may help you: if your college studies were all in English and you can prove that, then you can be waived from that requirement in many programs.

Wish you the best,

Salam


----------



## hamzabse (Aug 9, 2011)

thank u so much for reply.
GOD BLESS U.


----------

